# Anyone up for a TF collab?



## Madoneverything (Feb 4, 2017)

It'll involve two people turning into husky anthros, one of which will TG. The trigger for which, will be caused by harnesses, tails, and any other form of furry clothing. Sex and implied preg will be involved.


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 6, 2017)

Sounds fun!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 6, 2017)

This ain't the place for this putrescent shit mate


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> This ain't the place for this putrescent shit mate


Sure it is, it's a furry forum.


----------



## Madoneverything (Feb 7, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Sounds fun!


OK, so, have you done a collab before?


----------



## Madoneverything (Feb 7, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> This ain't the place for this putrescent shit mate


I don't think this guy has seen enough of the furaffinity gallery yet.


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 7, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> OK, so, have you done a collab before?


No but I'd like to try ^^


----------



## Madoneverything (Feb 7, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> No but I'd like to try ^^


We plan it together, then we do a paragraph each. I know a good site to use.


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 7, 2017)

Sure! You can private message me it


----------



## Madoneverything (Feb 7, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Sure! You can private message me it


Done


----------

